# For those familiar with VE Pro license activation, a question.



## Studio E (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey guys, I've got a support ticket in with VSL as well as Sweetwater but I thought maybe someone here might be able to reassure or help me.

I bought VE Pro 6 from Sweetwater in November. I do believe at that time, I managed to re-establish my VSL account which I hadn't used in a decade probably. I had only opened one for a demo years ago. Anyway, I entered/registered serial numbers for my software and also the one e-licenser I had at that time. I then received a second e-licenser for my slave/laptop weeks later. After receiving it, it sat on the shelf until today. I'm snowed-in and thought, today will be the day I finally connect with VE Pro. So I download the software onto my slave. I register the new Vienna Key with VSL. 

I start reading through the installation instructions and it talks about entering the activation codes sent to me from VSL. Hmmm...I don't remember that happening. I do a search through old emails. I keep an email folder just for registrations and activation codes sent to me from various developers, Sweetwater, software engineers, and whoever send them to me. There is nothing there at all and in fact, a search of all my emails with the terms "Vienna" "VSL" Sweetwater" "activation", etc etc, all come up dry as far as activation codes.

I have all my serial numbers for the software and it all shows up under my VSL online account, but I guess I'm stuch with the activations. Is it possible I missed the email? That I deleted it as spam? If I did, wth am I going to do? Just trying to sort this all out. I have never really dealt with VSL so I don't know what to expect at all. 
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 12, 2019)

You don’t mention that you’ve installed the necessary eLicencer Control Center software. That is what is used to register, store and manage your licences in conjunction with the hardware eLicencer USB dongles (what VSL call the ViennaKey). VSL use it, as well as Steinberg and a few other companies.

Download and install the following, then enter the activation code for VE Pro 6:

https://www.steinberg.net/en/company/technologies/elicenser.html

It should be fairly plain-sailing, but as you mention you have 2 eLicencer USB dongles you will need to choose which one to put the licence on.

Also, page 2 in the following PDF explains it in a bit more detail:

http://www.ilio.com/media/vienna/pdf/Vienna_Ensemble_Manual_English_v2.6.pdf

I apologise if I’ve misunderstood your particular issue.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 12, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> You don’t mention that you’ve installed the necessary eLicencer Control Center software. That is what is used to register, store and manage your licences in conjunction with the hardware eLicencer USB dongles (what VSL call the ViennaKey). VSL use it, as well as Steinberg and a few other companies.
> 
> Download and install the following, then enter the activation code for VE Pro 6:
> 
> ...



Thanks Zedcars,

I do have the e-licenser software but I don't have the activation codes from VSL to install the licenses on the e-licensers. I get two licenses so I can put one on each, but I think somewhere along the way, either I accidentally missed and disregarded the activation codes, or I never received them in the first place. 

I do have all my serial numbers for the software and the dongles and it's all registered with VSL. I appreciate your input. Hopefully I'll hear from support soon, but I'm assuming it'll be after the weekend at this point.


----------



## tommalm (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi! Your serial numbers are found on the VSL site. Log in, go to MyVSL - MyProducts. There you should see all your products. To the left of the serial number there is a little "i". Press the "i", and you get to see both the activation code and the serial number.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 12, 2019)

tommalm said:


> Hi! Your serial numbers are found on the VSL site. Log in, go to MyVSL - MyProducts. There you should see all your products. To the left of the serial number there is a little "i". Press the "i", and you get to see both the activation code and the serial number.


AHHH!!!! Thank you! Man, I am so dense sometimes. Thank you so much!


----------

